# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Tonights quiz by Ulla Cancelled

## Anonymous

::  due to unfortunate circumstances (ulls cat has had an accident and shes at the vets), she has had to cancel tonights quiz but will do it next week.  ::

----------

